# Dunhill - prices?



## SidRox7 (Jul 23, 2009)

So the least expensive NEW Dunhill I have found was about $498 so far. I know it is a very high quality pipe so if you can pick an estate Dunhill up on ebay for less than 100 bux are you doing pretty good??? 

Do they smoke better then a Sav or Stan?

Do people make replica's of certain pipes?


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Like many pipe smokers, I always wanted a Dunhill, but simply could not bring myself to pay 400+ for a pipe. However, on my birthday my wonderful sister sent me a beautiful Dunhill Cumberland Cherrywood (or Poker). The pipe I believe costs $448.00 and it is lovely. I have yet to completely break it in. Before I received this thing of beauty, the most expensive pipe in my collection was a $144.00 Danbark. OK, is the $448.00 Dunhill a better smoker than a good quality Peterson or Savinelli? I am not sure. However, unless I win the Lotto I am not sure any pipe is worth $400+ dollars. Most of my pipes are in the $50.00 to $90.00 range with the exception of some Cobs and Dr. Grabows. However, the fit, finish, and quality of the Dunhill is magnificent.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

SidRox7 said:


> Do they smoke better then a Sav or Stan?


Subjectively or objectively?

Most folks that pay big bucks for pipes as a rule believe that the expensive ones do indeed smoke better than less expensive ones. I suspect bias plays a strong role in that. Frankly, I think you're paying for better grain, a better/longer guarantee, bragging rights and the popularity of the brand/carver more so than a better smoke.

Currently, my three best smokers are a Savinelli Hercules ($90), a Viprati ($180) and a Dunhill ($550 new). I also have great smoking $50 pipes, and an old meerschaum that looks like something someone threw away that smokes great. Do those three above actually "smoke" the best, or do they just hang better in my teeth or give me greater satisfaction due to brand or have the best break-in or have just the right bowl size or any number of other factors?

I would not care to have to guage the smokability of pipe brands. That's probably because over 25 years of pipe familiarity, I've found no formula that is good at determining how well a particular pipe will smoke. My favorite negative story is the old Lane-era Charatan Special I owned. Perfect shape, perfect size, beautiful looks, nice brag factor, smoked like crap. After two years of trying, I gave up and sold it to Barry Levin.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Subjectively or objectively?
> 
> Most folks that pay big bucks for pipes as a rule believe that the expensive ones do indeed smoke better than less expensive ones. I suspect bias plays a strong role in that. Frankly, I think you're paying for better grain, a better/longer guarantee, bragging rights and the popularity of the brand/carver more so than a better smoke.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I suspect you are correct. My three best smokers are a Savinelli Hercules Arthur ($90.00) and Danbark Poker ($ 144.00) and a Peterson River ($110.00) I will not judge the Dunhill yet, as it is not broken in. It is funny, but my best smokers just happen to be my FAVORITE pipes. Your post made me think. Is it because of what I smoke in them, that is, the combination of the tobacco and the pipe? The other feature all of these pipes share is that they all are easy to grip, they stay put in my teeth


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I just bought my first Dunhill, well two actually just about an hour ago:

DUNHILL Pfeife Shell Briar 253 F/T ohne Filter - eBay (item 120464182546 end time Sep-24-09 11:30:00 PDT)
DUNHILL Pfeife Bruyere 51031 ohne Filter - eBay (item 120464190437 end time Sep-24-09 11:45:00 PDT)

$263 for two in mint condition, but $1000 for the two on smoking pipes...so that's why I bought em.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> I just bought my first Dunhill, well two actually just about an hour ago:
> 
> DUNHILL Pfeife Shell Briar 253 F/T ohne Filter - eBay (item 120464182546 end time Sep-24-09 11:30:00 PDT)
> DUNHILL Pfeife Bruyere 51031 ohne Filter - eBay (item 120464190437 end time Sep-24-09 11:45:00 PDT)
> ...


Great buys, Dub! Sweet looking pipes, too. Dunhill blasts are usually really nice and I've always liked that bruyere finish. Enjoy 'em!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

AcworthAl said:


> Interesting. I suspect you are correct. My three best smokers are a Savinelli Hercules Arthur ($90.00) and Danbark Poker ($ 144.00) and a Peterson River ($110.00) I will not judge the Dunhill yet, as it is not broken in. It is funny, but my best smokers just happen to be my FAVORITE pipes. Your post made me think. Is it because of what I smoke in them, that is, the combination of the tobacco and the pipe? The other feature all of these pipes share is that they all are easy to grip, they stay put in my teeth


And then we step back and muse "Does it really matter"? 

But yes, there are so many factors involved, it's hard to quantify them all in order to make any objective claim of superiority of one pipe over another. Then again, we're all subjectivists on this bus, so all that matters is what we like, not why.


----------



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

Anything I've seen on Ebay with the Dunhill name seems to draw major attention and sell for big bucks, I saw an unrepairable Dunhill pipe with a big ole crack and chip in the bowl go for like 45$.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Personally I swore I'd never own a Dunhill, too English, too hyped and too snobbish. But the more I smoke a pipe the more I realize that I love a classic English shape.


----------



## SidRox7 (Jul 23, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> I just bought my first Dunhill, well two actually just about an hour ago:
> 
> $263 for two in mint condition, but $1000 for the two on smoking pipes...so that's why I bought em.


Now that's what I'm talking about! Very nice indeed! Please update us how they smoke. p


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I mentioned this in the 'Dunhill Prices' post...they arrived today. This one is a gigantic LB Dunhill, is in mint condition bar a few small scratches....I bought these from German Ebay, there was no bidding war and I was actually I was surprised I won. Shipping was very cheap. For $148 I got a bargain.

DUNHILL Pfeife Bruyere 51031 ohne Filter - eBay (item 120464190437 end time Sep-24-09 11:45:00 PDT)

DUNHILL Pfeife Shell Briar 253 F/T ohne Filter - eBay (item 120464182546 end time Sep-24-09 11:30:00 PDT)

However the second is probably a 1963 or 1965, the markings are thinly worn. It has been over reamed with a knife tool and the bit is also quite worn. This was $110...so really I would have rather seen better resolution shots of the bit and bowl inside...however is does smoke very well for a first time estate. Some you win, some you loose. For me Ebay and Dunhills can be very dangerous waters. Old pipes go for higher prices but tend to be worn and smoked heavier. This would not happen at Smokingpipes.com, but then I would pay almost double...you live and learn. To conclude both smoke great but I think many Dunhills on Ebay tend to be overpriced.

Excuse the duplication here. This above post is from the Ebay buys section. Parklane1 suggested I elaborate. Simply put many Dunhills go for high prices because people want to pay high prices. Are they worth it, no there not. One pipe I purchase is more than worth what I paid the other is not. From what I see on Ebay and other websites clearly they're over priced on average by 50%.

Yes, they taste great, both my pipes taste surprisingly good for first time 'estate' smoke. But many pipes can, this is not unique to a Dunhill.

I have noticed that in recent months the prices have reduced on average by 25%-30% for most estate pipes on Ebay. So it seem you can now pick up a nice Dunhill for under the $100 mark, which is how it should be.

To conclude I feel there is an element of collectors needing something to collect, they need a Holy Grail. I buy pipes because I love smoking a pipe, so much so that I buy too many. But any antique dealer will tell you things are meant to be used, not be stored away in a closet or attic.

Lastly I would advise caution when buying a Dunhill on Ebay, as many close-up shots as possible, a very reputable dealer and remember "older may be better, but it will also be older!"


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

If you think eBay prices on Dunhills are high, try this link...

24 Rare Dunhill Set


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I doubt I would buy a Dunhill but, recently, my brother gave me his 1964 shell billiard. I am the world's biggest skeptic about high-priced overblown crapola, nonetheless, this pipe is without a doubt the best smoker I've ever enjoyed. The bit isn't that comfortable in my mouth and the shape/finish is nothing special to my eye - I never would have picked it out - but the pipe has some kind of perfect geometry. No gurgles, no restrictions, no turbulence? I don't know why - no problems is all I know.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> I doubt I would buy a Dunhill but, recently, my brother gave me his 1964 shell billiard. I am the world's biggest skeptic about high-priced overblown crapola, nonetheless, this pipe is without a doubt the best smoker I've ever enjoyed. The bit isn't that comfortable in my mouth and the shape/finish is nothing special to my eye - I never would have picked it out - but the pipe has some kind of perfect geometry. No gurgles, no restrictions, no turbulence? I don't know why - no problems is all I know.


I think 200-250 year old briar was still being used in that era by Dunhill, Barling and Charatan, at the least. I'm told that those three pipe brands from that era and earlier are indeed some of the best smokers due to the age of the briar.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

One of the things I mean to point out here is that there are a lot of Dunhill estates around because of their reputation, and many of those are going for high prices because of the hype and not their condition. Equally I see some real nice Dunhills in top condition on German Ebay going for the $100 mark, while similar type/condition on Ebay.com can go for $250. 

I think its fair to say Dunhill is an Ebay nightmare, I'd almost goes as far to say, pay the extra bucks to buy from someone like smokingpipes.com.

The Large Briar one that I bought is going for $590 on Smokershaven, that being 1968, mine being 1981. For a saving of $450 odd dollars I can live with it being a decade newer.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

So part of the question was:



SidRox7 said:


> ... if you can pick an estate Dunhill up on ebay for less than 100 bux are you doing pretty good???


I am thinking not.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

You guys are a bunch of enablers :faint:


----------



## parkland1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I do agree with Dub's larger point, that these ebay prices, especially for Dunhill pipes are largely a function of collectors' rather than smokers' demand. The fact that new Dunhill pipes on their own are one of the most high-end pipes on the market, this gives ebay sellers some credence and necessary rationale to charge a greater price for a product that is (by all accounts) average in quality and mediocre in functionality.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

parkland1 said:


> I do agree with Dub's larger point, that these ebay prices, especially for Dunhill pipes are largely a function of collectors' rather than smokers' demand. The fact that new Dunhill pipes on their own are one of the most high-end pipes on the market, this gives ebay sellers some credence and necessary rationale to charge a greater price for a product that is (by all accounts) average in quality and mediocre in functionality.


Agree with the first point but the second could not be further from the truth. I know of nobody - not one soul - that is familiar with Dunhill pipes that would use the terms "average" and "mediocre" to describe anything about their form or function. I'm no huge fan of them personally - usually too small and if big enough, too expensive - but I have yet to find a pipe marque that pays more attention to minute details and churns out more functionally perfect pipes than Dunhill. Their "seconds" look like perfect pipes to most people, but their seconds, by definition, are not Dunhills. I'm curious what accounts you've heard to the contrary. Certainly there are other pipes out there that many find preferable to Dunhill but for reasons other than form and function, so far as I know.


----------



## parkland1 (Sep 25, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Agree with the first point but the second could not be further from the truth. I know of nobody - not one soul - that is familiar with Dunhill pipes that would use the terms "average" and "mediocre" to describe anything about their form or function. I'm no huge fan of them personally - usually too small and if big enough, too expensive - but I have yet to find a pipe marque that pays more attention to minute details and churns out more functionally perfect pipes than Dunhill. Their "seconds" look like perfect pipes to most people, but their seconds, by definition, are not Dunhills. I'm curious what accounts you've heard to the contrary. Certainly there are other pipes out there that many find preferable to Dunhill but for reasons other than form and function, so far as I know.


Obviously, a clarification is needed here. When I used the terms 'average' and 'mediocre', in the context of my response, was not used to describe Dunhill as a maker of exquisite pipes as a whole, but rather, the types of vintage pipes that are at times sold on ebay. My apologies if I did not make this clear. Otherwise, I stand by what I have said, and will reiterate once more, that folks on ebay often tend to price their pipes more on the side of the brand name (Dunhill) then they do on the true quality of the pipe. This is MHO.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Agree with the first point but the second could not be further from the truth. I know of nobody - not one soul - that is familiar with Dunhill pipes that would use the terms "average" and "mediocre" to describe anything about their form or function. I'm no huge fan of them personally - usually too small and if big enough, too expensive - but I have yet to find a pipe marque that pays more attention to minute details and churns out more functionally perfect pipes than Dunhill. Their "seconds" look like perfect pipes to most people, but their seconds, by definition, are not Dunhills. I'm curious what accounts you've heard to the contrary. Certainly there are other pipes out there that many find preferable to Dunhill but for reasons other than form and function, so far as I know.


While I do not have the knowledge and experience of others on this forum, I do believe that most pipe experts would describe Dunhill pipes as some of the best pipes made, if not the best in the world.


----------



## parkland1 (Sep 25, 2009)

AcworthAl said:


> While I do not have the knowledge and experience of others on this forum, I do believe that most pipe experts would describe Dunhill pipes as some of the best pipes made, if not the best in the world.


Again, I don't think anyone would dispute this. The point is that ebayers tend to rely on the sole fact that Dunhill is a holder of the status of 'one of the best in the world', to overprice these items in many trades.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, you can't blame the sellers if the buyers are going bid crazy.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Well, you can't blame the sellers if the buyers are going bid crazy.


Absolutely. Demand dictates prices. On the other hand, I remember a former B&M tobacconist telling me about the tour he had through the Dunhill factory. These guys want their pipes perfect and from what I hear, the cost of a new Dunhill is not unreasonable when you consider all of the testing and inspection that goes on before one of their pipes gets to market. Is it that much "better" than a $90 Savinelli Hercules? Well... that's a whole 'nuther discussion....


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Here's my take on a "premium brand" pipe (and premium prices).

1) With any new pipe, there is a chance the pipe has flaws. With a premium name, the odds are in favor of a good smoker.

c) Lesser priced brands will have a higher chance of being a lemon.

9) If I buy one $500 Dunhill, there is a small chance, probably less than 10%, that it has problems.

d) If I buy 5 lesser pipes at $100 each, its still $500 total.

4) If less than half the lesser pipes work well, I still have 2 good pipes for the same money. Maybe more.

f) If my one $500 is a lemon, I'm all outta options.

12) Buy what you like and what you can afford :crazy:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I just ordered a pair of Dunhills from TheSmoker, a '71 billiard (my birth year) and a '66 pot. I'm looking forward to getting them and finally seeing what all the hubbub is about.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> I just ordered a pair of Dunhills ... I'm looking forward to getting them and finally seeing what all the hubbub is about.


I think you will be surprised (in a good way).

As far as cost that dmkerr mentioned above I recall a pipemaker answering the question about why his "quality' pipes were so costly. His answer was, "Because to make a good one I throw four others away." All that other circular logic was making me buggy. Price is a function of supply and demand. If you could go to the Carolina Bargain Trader and pick the Dunhill poker you want from 40 Dunhill pokers on sale this week they'd be cheaper.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> I think you will be surprised (in a good way).
> 
> As far as cost that dmkerr mentioned above I recall a pipemaker answering the question about why his "quality' pipes were so costly. His answer was, "Because to make a good one I throw four others away." All that other circular logic was making me buggy. Price is a function of supply and demand. If you could go to the Carolina Bargain Trader and pick the Dunhill poker you want from 40 Dunhill pokers on sale this week they'd be cheaper.


I'm sure I will be. It was DK's comment about the older Dunnies that let me to look at The Sokers website. I've been there lots of times shopping for my '71 but never found one available and when I did it was well beyond what i was willing to pay. As coincidence would have it, there it was when I was searching for something else. Got the two for $333.

As far as the stuff about throwing away so many blocks..... well I don't think an $8 - $20 block really justifies that but with the time involved, especially if you're looking for grain patterns as you work, high prices are the only way to make a living or profitable hobby of pipe making. Just to say, if you have a block with magnificent bird's eye, that bird's eye is only one layer of growth. If you decide on a different shape you might wipe that away and find a completely different kind of grain in just removing a fraction of an inch. Moral of the story is you don't just make a distinguished high dollar pipe, you kind of look for it during the making process. I recently worked on a big block and screwed it up using my new disk sander. After the fact I decided to wet the grain and see what I had missed out on. What was there would have been a beautiful volcano (a shape i really don't like) with tight bird's eye all down the bottom and on the sides of the bowl from 8 to 3 o'clock. You live, you learn :frown:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

To follow up, I got my two Dunhills. I'm glad I did but to be honest they don't smoke any better than most other pipes I've bought and modified the airways on


----------



## levallois (Oct 14, 2009)

I own three Dunhills: a 1960, a 1954 patent and a pre-1922 prince. I also own two Parkers; a 1933(or 1936) and a 1949 - dating these is a little trickier than the Dunhills. I also own another 13 pipes of various makes and ages. I hate to say it, but the Dunhills and Parkers just smoke "better." Easier to keep lit, less fiddling, etc. Although I admit that fiddling is part of the fun, too much is just annoying. I paid more for the five of them than the other 13 combined but they were worth it. 

I'd post photos but I'm still too much of a new member.

John


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

levallois said:


> ...I hate to say it, but the Dunhills and Parkers just smoke "better." Easier to keep lit, less fiddling...


Same thing with my sole Dunhill, John. I was smoking some MacB VA#1 in it yesterday - it smokes cooler, takes a pipe cleaner lickity-split and stays lit a long time when put aside. I'm not a 40-year piper with scores of pipes but my experience mirrors yours. It wouldn't make me spend Dunhill money to buy more of them but I think I understand why folks who do, do.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Just so you know, my best smoker is an estate Medico with a loose stem that i got off ebay :tinfoil3:

While a Dunhill pipe would be an exquisite addition to my collection, i just can't justify setting fire to such a beautiful piece of wood *shrugs*


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> Just so you know, my best smoker is an estate Medico with a loose stem that i got off ebay :tinfoil3:


That's cool. My best smoker is a Caminetto - a new one rather than a pre-Ascorti. Go figure. It outsmokes my Dunhill, Savinellis, Castellos, and everything else. It's nothing special to look at but it never lets me down.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> ...My best smoker is a Caminetto - a new one rather than a pre-Ascorti. Go figure. It outsmokes my Dunhill, Savinellis, Castellos, and everything else...


Obviously you need to buy more and more Dunhills until you finally get it right.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Obviously you need to buy more and more Dunhills until you finally get it right.


That would be good advice, except anything under a Group 6 is too small and anything over a Group 5 is too blasted pricy! The Cam was $175 brand spanking new. Guess I'll have to keep kidding myself that cheaper is better.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll just throw in here: my Caminetto is for sure in the top 5, superb smoker, they do get very good reviews and are usually arond the $150 mark.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> I'll just throw in here: my Caminetto is for sure in the top 5, superb smoker, they do get very good reviews and are usually arond the $150 mark.


Is there someplace you go to find reviews of pipes or is it word of mouth, magazines, etc? I'm wondering if there's a pipe review website like there is for tobacco.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Is there someplace you go to find reviews of pipes or is it word of mouth, magazines, etc? I'm wondering if there's a pipe review website like there is for tobacco.


Totally agree Dan, good idea, this was kinda the theme of my last video, "What makes a pipe sing". I know I've read only good comments on Caminetto and it just dawned on once while smoking a bowl of burley in it..."My God, this is always a great smoke". My database as such is *pipes.org* for most research, so old and so many contributions.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> Totally agree Dan, good idea, this was kinda the theme of my last video, "What makes a pipe sing". I know I've read only good comments on Caminetto and it just dawned on once while smoking a bowl of burley in it..."My God, this is always a great smoke". My database as such is *pipes.org* for most research, so old and so many contributions.


Ah, geez - I'm behind on Dub videos??? Can't have that - thanks for the heads up. And thanks for the website - I'll have to check that out. Funny, though, I never realized Caminettos had such a good rep. They always seemed to get the short end of the stick behind Castello, Ser Jacopo, Mastro, Savinelli, etc.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> Totally agree Dan, good idea, this was kinda the theme of my last video, "What makes a pipe sing". I know I've read only good comments on Caminetto and it just dawned on once while smoking a bowl of burley in it..."My God, this is always a great smoke". My database as such is *pipes.org* for most research, so old and so many contributions.


Just watched this video today. Excellent observations, Dub! And finding the Dunhill lighter...what a way to brighten up your day.


----------

